# Damn Vape Mongrel



## MeirTaitz (26/11/20)

Hi fellas

Does anybody have an incling on when / if this will come to SA?
This guy happens to be my favourite reviewer and it's his first ever release. It's already got a thumbs up from Mike Vapes and Daniel from DJLSB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi fellas
> 
> Does anybody have an incling on when / if this will come to SA?
> This guy happens to be my favourite reviewer and it's his first ever release. It's already got a thumbs up from Mike Vapes and Daniel from DJLSB.


If you can live with the looks, it should be pretty good. It is essentially a larger copy of the Psyclone Citadel, which is one of the very best flavour RDAs ever. I just wish he’d put the damn dog on the base instead of the cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (26/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> If you can live with the looks, it should be pretty good. It is essentially a larger copy of the Psyclone Citadel, which is one of the very best flavour RDAs ever. I just wish he’d put the damn dog on the base instead of the cap.


I'd set my mind on the Intake dual rta as it seems very beginner friendly, but now I want this one. Ahhhhh damn this disease!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I'd set my mind on the Intake dual rta as it seems very beginner friendly, but now I want this one. Ahhhhh damn this disease!


Intake dual is quite nice, but you honestly don’t need more than the Intake single. The dual will just tear through more juice and batteries...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (26/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I'd set my mind on the Intake dual rta as it seems very beginner friendly, but now I want this one. Ahhhhh damn this disease!


No disease here. Only willingly participating is acceptable.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (26/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Intake dual is quite nice, but you honestly don’t need more than the Intake single. The dual will just tear through more juice and batteries...


Totally agree, i just find dual coil a waste of battery life, juice consumption and those that vape dual coil atomizers pumping out those clouds in public are inconsiderate selfish t**ts!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (26/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Totally agree, i just find dual coil a waste of battery life, juice consumption and those that vape dual coil atomizers pumping out those clouds in public are inconsiderate selfish t**ts!!!!!!!!


Excuse my ignorance, but all the reviewers I've watched say dual coil gives better flavour? This is purely for home use, I do mtl outside the house, and I'm gonna buy extra batteries and a 4 bay charger instead of this stupid 2 bay I bought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but all the reviewers I've watched say dual coil gives better flavour? This is purely for home use, I do mtl outside the house, and I'm gonna buy extra batteries and a 4 bay charger instead of this stupid 2 bay I bought.


I find a single coil with a reduced chamber can easily match dual coil atomizers!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but all the reviewers I've watched say dual coil gives better flavour? This is purely for home use, I do mtl outside the house, and I'm gonna buy extra batteries and a 4 bay charger instead of this stupid 2 bay I bought.


There is a reason why the best diy mixers use small, reduced chamber, single coil rdas for reference flavour testing.
What can be true with dual coils is that you get more heat and more vapor, so it all comes down to what you want from the vape.
If you are set on a dual coil, there are a plethora of really good options and if maximum flavour is your goal, a top airflow may not be the best way to go anyway. If you want max flavour and dual coil is on your list, why not consider something like the Blotto, or the Blotto mini? You can easily build either a dual, or single coil build in it? I think @Timwis mentioned that the mini has even better flavour, due to the shortened chimney (coils closer to your mouth). I still say that with ANY rta, single or dual, the flavour will disappoint you if your building is not up to scratch. If you want my honest advice, look for something like the original Zeus single. It has been a banger rta for ages, is cheap and is easy to build on. Keep practicing until you get awesome flavour on that, then you start shopping for new shiny stuff. Sometimes the indian drawing the bow is more important than the bow in his hand...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (26/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> There is a reason why the best diy mixers use small, reduced chamber, single coil rdas for reference flavour testing.
> What can be true with dual coils is that you get more heat and more vapor, so it all comes down to what you want from the vape.
> If you are set on a dual coil, there are a plethora of really good options and if maximum flavour is your goal, a top airflow may not be the best way to go anyway. If you want max flavour and dual coil is on your list, why not consider something like the Blotto, or the Blotto mini? You can easily build either a dual, or single coil build in it? I think @Timwis mentioned that the mini has even better flavour, due to the shortened chimney (coils closer to your mouth). I still say that with ANY rta, single or dual, the flavour will disappoint you if your building is not up to scratch. If you want my honest advice, look for something like the original Zeus single. It has been a banger rta for ages, is cheap and is easy to build on. Keep practicing until you get awesome flavour on that, then you start shopping for new shiny stuff. Sometimes the indian drawing the bow is more important than the bow in his hand...


What build do you use in the Zeus single coil tank? I bought one second hand one and have been very disappointed, it must be my cool choice. What ohms, how many wraps, ID? Any details would be most welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

LeislB said:


> What build do you use in the Zeus single coil tank? I bought one second hand one and have been very disappointed, it must be my cool choice. What ohms, how many wraps, ID? Any details would be most welcome.


I haven’t owned one for ages, but if I recall correctly, I had a coil factor alien in there when I had it. Drank juice like a hyper toddler, but it was gooood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (26/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> There is a reason why the best diy mixers use small, reduced chamber, single coil rdas for reference flavour testing.
> What can be true with dual coils is that you get more heat and more vapor, so it all comes down to what you want from the vape.
> If you are set on a dual coil, there are a plethora of really good options and if maximum flavour is your goal, a top airflow may not be the best way to go anyway. If you want max flavour and dual coil is on your list, why not consider something like the Blotto, or the Blotto mini? You can easily build either a dual, or single coil build in it? I think @Timwis mentioned that the mini has even better flavour, due to the shortened chimney (coils closer to your mouth). I still say that with ANY rta, single or dual, the flavour will disappoint you if your building is not up to scratch. If you want my honest advice, look for something like the original Zeus single. It has been a banger rta for ages, is cheap and is easy to build on. Keep practicing until you get awesome flavour on that, then you start shopping for new shiny stuff. Sometimes the indian drawing the bow is more important than the bow in his hand...


I would much rather have half the work (single coil) if the flavour is good then it's good. I'm not set on a dual at all. I have rewicked and swopped coils on my profile on a daily basis (I got 90 coils from vapefly and coilology so changing each day simply to see if there's a difference in flavour)
My main problem honestly is that if the wicking is not spot on, it really makes no difference what coil you use, and if your wicking is spot on, then your coil changes the flavour. The flavour right now on the prifle is not bad, I enjoy it, but my wasp nano which I have tried to wick literally over 10 times tastes like shit no matter what, and everyone rates it as a flavour banger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (26/11/20)

I a


CJB85 said:


> There is a reason why the best diy mixers use small, reduced chamber, single coil rdas for reference flavour testing.
> What can be true with dual coils is that you get more heat and more vapor, so it all comes down to what you want from the vape.
> If you are set on a dual coil, there are a plethora of really good options and if maximum flavour is your goal, a top airflow may not be the best way to go anyway. If you want max flavour and dual coil is on your list, why not consider something like the Blotto, or the Blotto mini? You can easily build either a dual, or single coil build in it? I think @Timwis mentioned that the mini has even better flavour, due to the shortened chimney (coils closer to your mouth). I still say that with ANY rta, single or dual, the flavour will disappoint you if your building is not up to scratch. If you want my honest advice, look for something like the original Zeus single. It has been a banger rta for ages, is cheap and is easy to build on. Keep practicing until you get awesome flavour on that, then you start shopping for new shiny stuff. Sometimes the indian drawing the bow is more important than the bow in his hand...


I'm sticking to the wasp and profile at the moment purely because I want to try a new build every single day until something tastes like what I expect. I just want to buy a few rdas because most reviewers have said the wasp rta is not easy to wick properly, and that's not right for me at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/20)

LeislB said:


> What build do you use in the Zeus single coil tank? I bought one second hand one and have been very disappointed, it must be my cool choice. What ohms, how many wraps, ID? Any details would be most welcome.


It's best suited to a modest build 0.3ohm-0.4ohm or thereabouts at between 25 - 40w! Something like an Alien is a good choice or dual core fused clapton, a braided coil also works well but can spit viciously until the build settles down. The main issue for getting flavour is coil placement, below i have put a small segment from my review which tries to explain it!

The Deck

The originality increases when you set your eyes on the deck. It's a postless deck which has 2 towers for the airflow system set at an angle to the coil so the whole length of the coil will receive air. At first this causes a bit of disorientation as the eyes want to coil it in line with the towers as if they were posts, this is not helped by the fact the position of the juice intakes are also lined up as if this is the way to coil it. After studying the deck and position of the holes for the wires you start to see the concept. The coil is positioned at an angle to the towers and then your cotton is bent back on itself to enter the intakes. Its best to use a coil tool or rod to help position the coil and fasten the wires (using the tool makes it easy) as the towers get in the way of your fingers. Because the cotton needs to bend back on itself i combed it out losing about 20% of it so the cotton wasn't too dense on the bend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

Timwis said:


> It's best suited to a modest build 0.3ohm-0.4ohm or thereabouts at between 25 - 40w! Something like an Alien is a good choice or dual core fused clapton, a braided coil also works well but can spit viciously until the build settles down. The main issue for getting flavour is coil placement, below i have put a small segment from my review which tries to explain it!
> 
> The Deck
> 
> The originality increases when you set your eyes on the deck. It's a postless deck which has 2 towers for the airflow system set at an angle to the coil so the whole length of the coil will receive air. At first this causes a bit of disorientation as the eyes want to coil it in line with the towers as if they were posts, this is not helped by the fact the position of the juice intakes are also lined up as if this is the way to coil it. After studying the deck and position of the holes for the wires you start to see the concept. The coil is positioned at an angle to the towers and then your cotton is bent back on itself to enter the intakes. Its best to use a coil tool or rod to help position the coil and fasten the wires (using the tool makes it easy) as the towers get in the way of your fingers. Because the cotton needs to bend back on itself i combed it out losing about 20% of it so the cotton wasn't too dense on the bend.


Exactly that, the trick is creating that S-Bend without creating a choke point, or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (27/11/20)

For Zeus single, make the wicks LONG and wrap them around under the base. Coil height is the biggest issue with flavour here, you will need to experiment to find your sweet spot, using a coil leg cutting tool makes it easy, just change the leg length by 0.5mm each time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

